# Bonding trim screw on a blank cover?



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Why don't we bond the trim screws of a blank cover? There's no device so technically you could get an energized screw taking apart a cover off a plastic box. I actually came across a bathroom switch that the trim screws were reading 120. The installer screwed the mounting screw of the switch in between the switch leg wire and box. The result was everytime the switch was turned on barefoot they'd get shocked. Obviously the switches weren't grounded (I never do).

Not for it just trying to contribute to the forum. It's been lagging. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

One step further, what about a blank metal cover plate on a plastic box?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> One step further, what about a blank metal cover plate on a plastic box?


There are blank covers with bonding pigtails.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> One step further, what about a blank metal cover plate on a plastic box?


That's easy, just wrap the ground wire around the cover screw.
No serious, you could get lit up crawling in an attic and grabbing a metal cover. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> There are blank covers with bonding pigtails.


AFAIK, there’s no requirement to use them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A nylon screw would solve the problem.

But nylon screw manufacturers don’t sit on code advisory committees.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

How is it not bonded? I just read continuity from the threaded trim hole to the yoke and grounding screw.

My bad I got confused between the talk of getting shocked by a device and potential of shock from blank plate screws.

Your post does illustrate why you should probably ground your switches, though...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FWIW, I ground switches in plastic boxes. Never in metal, not switches or outlets or anything.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> FWIW, I ground switches in plastic boxes. Never in metal, not switches or outlets or anything.


I will when I use MC since the sheath does not qualify as a EGC. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

TGGT said:


> I will when I use MC since the sheath does not qualify as a EGC. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If you bond the box it wouldn't matter about the mc.. just like romex. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

zac said:


> If you bond the box it wouldn't matter about the mc.. just like romex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's right I got mixed up. I kept thinking if you landed the EGC on the device, the box wouldnt be properly grounded when the device wasn't secure to it. All our jobs spec a pigtail between box and device.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

zac said:


> That's easy, just wrap the ground wire around the cover screw.
> No serious, you could get lit up crawling in an attic and grabbing a metal cover.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Don't touch them un-grounded staples either.:surprise:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

zac said:


> That's easy, just wrap the ground wire around the cover screw.
> No serious, you could get lit up crawling in an attic and grabbing a metal cover.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think you would have to be trying to get shocked. Even if the plate was energized, you would still need to find a way to get grounded.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> I think you would have to be trying to get shocked. Even if the plate was energized, you would still need to find a way to get grounded.


True but it can happen. I've been lit up taking a cover plate off a energized metal box in a garage. I was standing on my fiberglass ladder had my other hand on something metal (maybe plumbing forgot) and it hurt! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> Don't touch them un-grounded staples either.:surprise:


You don't have to bond fastners, they're not in the box. That would be like bonding a metal one hole strap on pvc.
Not necessary. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> AFAIK, there’s no requirement to use them.


I think 314.25(A) via 250.110 does.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

zac said:


> You don't have to bond fastners, they're not in the box. That would be like bonding a metal one hole strap on pvc.
> Not necessary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you Captain........


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> Thank you Captain........


Well alrighty then. Thanks for the imput.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

